# AppleWatch et Spotify hors ligne



## love_leeloo (19 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
j'ai actuellement une AW4 Cellulaire et un compte Spotify Premium
je souhaiterais écouter de la musique sur mon casque BT depuis l'AW mais sans l'iPhone.

je n'arrive pas à le faire. 
la 4G ne suffit pas.
j'ai l'impression que Spotify veut de la musique en local.
mais comment en mettre sur l'AW depuis Spotify ?

Merci à vous


----------



## love_leeloo (20 Janvier 2020)

Bon,
j'ai abandonné et mis des chansons dans "Music" et synchronisé mon iPhone et mon AW.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2021)

Bonjour ,

Je relance le sujet ,  car je cherche aussi a faire cela et j'aimerais savoir ou je peux voir la musique stockée sur la Watch ?

Merci


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Juin 2021)

j'ai pas l'impression qu'on puisse


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2021)

si , j'arrive a télécharger sur la watch , mais impossible de voir ou de savoir comment supprimer


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Juin 2021)

avec Spotify ?

mais comment fais tu ? j'ai pas réussi


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> avec Spotify ?
> 
> mais comment fais tu ? j'ai pas réussi


J'ai suivi cette explication


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Juin 2021)

je n'ai pas cette option

PS : iPhone à jour, Spotify également


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> je n'ai pas cette option
> 
> PS : iPhone à jour, Spotify également


Tu n'a pas les trois petits points ?


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Juin 2021)

si mais jamais j'ai l'option pour télécharger sur l'AW


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> si mais jamais j'ai l'option pour télécharger sur l'AW


Voila ce que j'ai sur une playlist en favorites


----------



## love_leeloo (28 Juin 2021)

voilà ce que j'ai :






si je clique sur la flèche, ça télécharge sur l'iPhone

si je clique sur les ...


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2021)

L'application est bien sur la watch ?


----------



## love_leeloo (28 Juin 2021)

Oui bien installée


----------



## love_leeloo (28 Juin 2021)

Sur l.iPhone c’est la version 8.6.30.968


----------



## love_leeloo (28 Juin 2021)

Et je peux piloter Spotify de l.iPhone depuis la watch


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2021)

Une question ,
quand j'écoute la musique sur la watch , le hp de l'iPhone ce déclenche et sa met la musique sur l'iPhone
comment éviter cela ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Sur l.iPhone c’est la version 8.6.30.968


Tu le vois ou la version?


----------



## love_leeloo (28 Juin 2021)

sur l'iPhone, dans Spotify, puis ton compte, puis a propos


----------



## love_leeloo (28 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une question ,
> quand j'écoute la musique sur la watch , le hp de l'iPhone ce déclenche et sa met la musique sur l'iPhone
> comment éviter cela ?


sur la watch tu la choisis comme enceinte plutôt que l'iPhone


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> sur la watch tu la choisis comme enceinte plutôt que l'iPhone


Tu fais cela comment ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> sur l'iPhone, dans Spotify, puis ton compte, puis a propos


je suis sur la 8.6.30.968


----------



## love_leeloo (28 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu fais cela comment ?


là où s'est entouré en bleu, tu choisis la watch


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2021)

Je viens de faire le test , et sans télécharger de la musique sur la watch , j'ai accès a ma musique et je peux l'écouter en 4G


----------



## love_leeloo (29 Juin 2021)

Téléphone éteint pour être sûr 

Bon moi j’ai pas l’option, tant pis. Un jour peut être.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Téléphone éteint pour être sûr
> 
> Bon moi j’ai pas l’option, tant pis. Un jour peut être.


C'est quand mème étrange 
alors que nous avons la mème configuration !! 






						Spotify sur l'Apple Watch - Spotify
					






					support.spotify.com


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Téléphone éteint pour être sûr
> 
> Bon moi j’ai pas l’option, tant pis. Un jour peut être.


Je pense que j'ai compris
Fais une recherche sur Spotify
exemple GIMS
Tu dois avoir  cela



Tu sélectionne "GIMS"  clic sur les 3 petits points


----------



## love_leeloo (1 Juillet 2021)

voilà ce que j'ai


----------



## love_leeloo (1 Juillet 2021)

màj de l'app, j'y ai cru 

mais non toujours pas l'option


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> voilà ce que j'ai
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 231519


Quand tu est sur cette page , clic sur fermer et descend ton écran  , tu dois voir l'album " médusa" 
Clic dessus et clic sur les trois petits points


----------



## love_leeloo (2 Juillet 2021)

oui, c'est fait, et il n'y a rien pour télécharger l'album sur la watch.

non mais je pense que j'ai pas l'option, simplement 

le seul truc auquel je pense sinon, c'est que j'ai pas mis de SIM dans la watch. étant en télétravail depuis 1 an, j'en avais pas l'utilité. du coup j'avais arrêté le forfait.
est ce une relation de cause à effet


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2021)

C'est une piste en effet


----------



## love_leeloo (8 Juillet 2021)

hey hey,
aujourd'hui je lance Sportify (sans màj particulière) et il me demande si je veux tester le téléchargement sur Apple Watch 
ça y est, j'ai enfin le menu dédié.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2021)

Super


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> hey hey,
> aujourd'hui je lance Sportify (sans màj particulière) et il me demande si je veux tester le téléchargement sur Apple Watch
> ça y est, j'ai enfin le menu dédié.


Comment voir ce qui est téléchargé sur la watch ?


----------



## love_leeloo (16 Juillet 2021)

sur ta watch, dans Spotify, l'écran tout à gauche, tu as "téléchargement"


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> sur ta watch, dans Spotify, l'écran tout à gauche, tu as "téléchargement"


Ok , et pour les supprimer ,sur l'iPhone ?


----------



## love_leeloo (16 Juillet 2021)

oui je pense, à vérifier


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> oui je pense, à vérifier


Salut,

C'est long pour télécharger sur la Watch ?


----------



## love_leeloo (23 Juillet 2021)

Aucune idée je n’ai pas encore essayé ;-)


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Aucune idée je n’ai pas encore essayé ;-)


Pour une play liste de 2H50 je suis a 3 heures de téléchargement , cela me semble étrange


----------

